# What is going on?



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

I just finished telling you all that hubby is stable and very happy that he is well and in the last three days he crashed again! All I can think of is he went and seen his doctor about two weeks ago and he is still on two pills three times a day for thyroid and was on one pill three times a day for his heart propranoiol hydrochloride 20 mg. but she cut his heart meds in half and all his symptoms came back with a vengeance!explode ALL OF THEM!
What would his heart have to do with his thyroid?:confused0006:

Ocean


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

oceanmist said:


> What would his heart have to do with his thyroid?:confused0006:Ocean


The thyroid is responsible for modulating many vital bodily functions including the heart.
Hyper/Graves' can cause rapid or irregular heartbeat (palpitations or arrhythmia).

Thyroid hormones exert direct effects upon the heart and indirect influences mediated via changes in cardiac work. Overt thyroid dysfunction is frequently associated with cardiovascular symptoms and signs and with significant cardiovascular morbidity due to atrial fibrillation or cardiac failure.
Cardiovascular common findings include left ventricular hypertrophy, premature atrial and ventricular contractions, atrial fibrillation, congestive heart failure, angina, myocardial infarction, systemic embolization, death from cardiovascular collapse and resistance to some drug effects (digoxin, coumadin).

Hyper levels can cause a thyroid storm which is a potentially fatal complication of hyperthyroidism. It typically occurs in patients with untreated or partially treated thyrotoxicosis.

Not saying any of these are happening to your husband. This just relates to how important the proper thyroid treatment really is and nothing to put off or fool around with. The thyroid is serious business.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Ok so I'm thinking last night in bed trying to be a doctor....Since she cut down his heart meds and his symptoms are coming back including fast heart. I told him last night to maybe go back to some of the dose she gave a couple of months ago in the first place since he can't see her till Dec. He was on one pill three times a day then a couple of weeks ago she put him on half a pill three times a day because his blood pressure went down and he was just beginning to feel better. I told him maybe take a full pill once or twice a day and a half for the other no more than she orginally had given him but less until he see's her. That way he would know if that is the problem. Not sure what to do.
Thanks


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

called the doctors office and the doctor will call hubby later today....on what to do

Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

oceanmist said:


> Ok so I'm thinking last night in bed trying to be a doctor....Since she cut down his heart meds and his symptoms are coming back including fast heart. I told him last night to maybe go back to some of the dose she gave a couple of months ago in the first place since he can't see her till Dec. He was on one pill three times a day then a couple of weeks ago she put him on half a pill three times a day because his blood pressure went down and he was just beginning to feel better. I told him maybe take a full pill once or twice a day and a half for the other no more than she orginally had given him but less until he see's her. That way he would know if that is the problem. Not sure what to do.
> Thanks


Sadly, the beta-blocker is only a panacea for what is really happening. Did his doctor do labs the last time he saw her?

It truly is not good to do anything unless the doctor approves it and I read in your other post that you are waiting for the doctor to call which is a good thing.

Hope all is well and do let us know.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Yep just like I thought should get my MD sign and put it on the front door. I don't know why his doctor would decrease a new patient that just started meds a month ago and started feeling good? It's a no brainer increase it back to the original meds she told him.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

oceanmist said:


> Yep just like I thought should get my MD sign and put it on the front door. I don't know why his doctor would decrease a new patient that just started meds a month ago and started feeling good? It's a no brainer increase it back to the original meds she told him.


You are right about the no-brainer. Duh!


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank you both for your input. Hubby called his doctors office and has booked an appointment with a surgen...He wants it out.

We have spoken to a few people and the first thing they asked is it cancer. One woman has Graves run in her family and in her case it has been. Its going to be awhile before he gets in to see the new doctor like...NEXT YEAR.... But I will keep you posted...

Hugs


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

oceanmist said:


> Thank you both for your input. Hubby called his doctors office and has booked an appointment with a surgen...He wants it out.
> 
> We have spoken to a few people and the first thing they asked is it cancer. One woman has Graves run in her family and in her case it has been. Its going to be awhile before he gets in to see the new doctor like...NEXT YEAR.... But I will keep you posted...
> 
> Hugs


 This is a very wise move. For me, it was the only way to get my life back. The antithyroid meds just gave "other" symptoms and was hard on the liver. One day I would feel fair, the next day I would feel like dying.

Have no regrets about getting rid of the thyroid whatsoever!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

oceanmist said:


> Thank you both for your input. Hubby called his doctors office and has booked an appointment with a surgen...He wants it out.
> 
> We have spoken to a few people and the first thing they asked is it cancer. One woman has Graves run in her family and in her case it has been. Its going to be awhile before he gets in to see the new doctor like...NEXT YEAR.... But I will keep you posted...
> 
> Hugs


My doctors never said the C word to me, but I will have to say that getting the pathology report and finding out for sure after my surgery was a relief. I too was very clear that I just wanted my thyroid out. No regrets.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

oceanmist said:


> Thank you both for your input. Hubby called his doctors office and has booked an appointment with a surgen...He wants it out.
> 
> We have spoken to a few people and the first thing they asked is it cancer. One woman has Graves run in her family and in her case it has been. Its going to be awhile before he gets in to see the new doctor like...NEXT YEAR.... But I will keep you posted...
> 
> Hugs


Well its a start as long as he doesn't change his mind by next year. Glad he has decided on a permanent treatment.

Make sure the surgeon who will be preforming the surgery has done and dose many thyroid surgeries a year. You want an experienced one in thyroid that knows what he is doing and what the risk are.
Husband does the right thing, he'll be all right.

Keep us up dated and good luck to the both of you.


----------

